# Nova Scotia & P.E.I



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Just got back....

great place.....shame about the weather uuurrrgggghh
was like 8 degrees or something in Halifax yesterday, raining aaaallllll day and with the wind it was raining straight into my face!

still the Mrs was happy she missed all the hot sticky stuff in Toronto, being as she's pregnant and all.

Still, all in all a great trip. Cape Breton....wow, what can I say
Had the best meal at a place called Morrisons.....in....ah crap.....near Bay St Lawrence on the tip.....can't remember the town/village/hamlet exactly though


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Loafer, if you liked Cape Breton, you should come over from North Sydney, NS to Port aux Basques, NL. Then, start the pilgrimage along the TCH to St.John's. You won't regret the trip.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I would like to visit P.E.I, so would the wife. She is a big fan of Anne of green gables. I have allways wanted to visit the East Coast one of these days. We went to Cuba this year. My wife is pregnant as well. So we would probably go sometime in the next few years. Did you fly or drive Loafer? I think driving would be cool to get a better perspecitve of just how amazing this contry is. Then again it's a long drive  I would also like to visit NS & NF.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We've had many a fine meal at Morrison's - it's at the corner where you swing over the Meat Cove to whale watch.
I have client a few miles away so Morrison's was our hangout.
Did you catch the "museum"??

Cape Breton is marvelous.

Hows this for a ranking

Morrison's Restaurant - Five Stars

Cape North Crossroads
Cape Breton (Nova Scotia), Nova Scotia 
Type Fish & Seafood	*Average Price: $15.00 * 
Reservations: No



> Frommer's Review
> 
> Morrison's is a favorite with locals and travelers, and with good reason. It serves good food at a good price. It's a comfortable, rustic spot, with old wood floors, wood-splint baskets hanging from the ceiling, and moose antlers on the wall. The menu tends toward comfort food, with such selections as fettuccine with pesto, and beer-battered haddock (recommended). Other options include braised halibut in a dill cream sauce, and a sinful "Cape Islander" -- consisting of scallops and lobster in a velouté sauce sandwiched between halibut and salmon and served with hollandaise. Desserts are traditional: cheesecake, gingerbread, and a tart bumbleberry pie


mmm bumbleberry pie......thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PEI is the only Canadian province I have yet to visit..............and guess which ehMacLander's wife (who is not pregnant) is taking one of her doxies to a big Dachshund Only dog show in PEI??????? 

Clockwork, FYI, NF is no longer. We are now NL -- Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I guess I should pay more attention.  I would like to visit both places. I have been to the west coast (BC) but never to the east coast. I want to smell the ocean and take pictures  Plus I love seafood. If I remember, check out Morrison's


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

hehehe, Macdoc, I knew someone on here would have been there.
Unfortunately we never made it to the museum, it was closed when we got there and we left early to take in some of the hikes in the park.

Best seafood Chowder I ever did have was at Morrisons.

Clockwork, we flew into Halifax and rented a car there. It was probably a bit too much driving as my wife got a little uncomfortable but we enjoyed the food stops non the less.....drive, eat, walk, drive, eat, walk, drive, eat, walk.......great days


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Can't say that I liked Cape Breton much. Innapolis Valley though is beautiful... and I only saw it the end of one winter.

As for NF vs NL.... That's just for postage I think. I live in Newfoundland... the island portion. Labrador is separate. In a way, it's like how people talk about visiting Cape Breton. They say that rather than Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, we are still the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

My wife, myself and the two kids are taking a drive from Toronto to PEI to spend the last week of July there. We have rented a cottage near Souris.

We have been debating on what to do on the way back to Toronto as we have an extra couple of days after the rental is over before we need to be back to TO.

Our side trip ideas have been: 
Bay of Fundy (looks good and is close by)
Gaspe (looks great, but may be too far to drive)
Nova Scotia (where? How long from Souris to Cape Brenton and back?)
Quebec City 
Montreal

Can anyone recommend a side trip for us from PEI to Toronto, keeping in mind that I am leaving Souris Monday and need to be back in TO by Thursday evening. Thx


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

*Side Trip*

Hi Ramboman,

I would suggest on Monday driving from Souris to Wood Islands (about 1.5-2 hours depending on traffic), and then taking the ferry to Pictou, Nova Scotia. The ferry ride is about 1.5 hours and costs $55. From Pictou, one hour should put you in the heart of Cape Breton. If you left early enough Monday, you might have the better part of Monday afternoon and Tuesday to see the sights. A two day drive (about 9 hours each day) would put you back in Toronto Thursday night. Hope this helps, and as a former PE Islander, please feel free to fire any questions at me with regards to your visit to the "Cradle of the Waves". 

spudmac


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap: That's a wonderful agenda. My only caveat might be 18 hours.

I've driven it and I think it's closer to 12 per day. You just can't boogie until you hit Quebec City and count in kids, pit stops........I've done it non-stop and it's for sure longer than 18 hours. 

That said the Cabot Trail is considered one of world's great scenic drives and if you time it right it's comfortable day and well worth the effort.....and Morrison's is a good lure. 

BTW that would be a good Googlemaps exercise palnning that route.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

True MacDoc, it might be closer to 12 hours/day making stops. The best I've ever done Cape Tormentine (before the Confederation Bridge) to Toronto was 16 hours. We were motoring throught the night back in '92 just stopping for gas (and quick bathroom breaks). I figure roughly:

Cape Breton to New Brunswick 2 hours
Moncton to Fredericton 3 hours
Fredericton to Edmonston 2 hours
Edmonston to Trois Riviere 2 hours
Trois Riviere to Quebec City 2hours
Quebec City to Montreal 2 hours
Montreal to Toronto 5.5 hours

Total time: 18.5 hours

Factor in a couple of stops each day to eat and stretch the legs and yep, you're up to two 12 hour drives.

spudmac


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's doable - I was going to the north end of the Cape and it was horribly wet all the way through NB to Cape Breton and worse on the Cape and at night and the east coast windie road and tired = 24 hrs - the last 4 were NOT the most fun I've had driving.

Good weather and 2 stretches might cut that quite a bit but 16 
My guess is the TransCanada should have been opened a bit now.

It is worth the effort tho. The kids, and you, will get a laugh from the scarecrows.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> It is worth the effort tho. The kids, and you, will get a laugh from the scarecrows.


I love that place, I'm from Cape Breton. I never get to the trail enough though, it's my favorite place to visit. I've spent a lot of summers up there camping and what not. Anyone is sure to like it up there. The Golf is supposed to be incredible.. though I don't golf. lol

Cheers


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

My gf and I are planning a trip to my sister's cottage in PEI in July. We are still debating driving down or flying into Halifax and renting a car. If we flew in we might want to see the rock for a couple of days. What's the fastest/ easiest ferry over? How long and how much? Also, I'm guessing there might be some sea-sick factor for the mainlanders...

The second option would be driving through the States on the way there and up around the Gaspe on the way back. Has anyone taken this route? I've done the Quebec City drive many many times, but never the US eastern seaboard.

Any thoughts?

ps. Loafer, did you get a good deal on a rental car out of Halifax?


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Ah! Cape Breton. Fond memories of a family trip many years ago. Stopped at a tea house run by Scots with lots of Scottish type baking on the menu. Not only that but they spoke Gaelic. Mum was thrilled to be able to speak it again. Txs for jogging my memory


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I was just reading the other day that Gaelic language gets official EU status. Great for the Irish folk or for others who want to learn the language 

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2005-06-13-gaelic_x.htm


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's one thing that's so neat about the Cabot trail - you pass through three very distinct 300+ year old cultures all with language, food, music ,architecture cultural events etc all in the one day loop 

The bakery at Cheticamp is a delight. I've never spent enough in the Iona Penisula which is the Scottish area but driving through is wonderful - lots of bald eagles around Bras d"Or Lakes

http://www.electricscotland.com/history/canada/iona_peninsula.htm










It's actually an inland sea.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

mrjimmy said:


> ps. Loafer, did you get a good deal on a rental car out of Halifax?


was $300 (around) for 8 days rental from Hertz

best I could find by a few bucks on the web


----------

